# Chav Jokes



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

1. What do you call a Chav in a box?

Innit.



2. What do you call a Chav in a filing cabinet?

Sorted



3. What do you call a Chav in a box with a lock on it?

Safe.



4. What do you call an Eskimo Chav?

Innuinnit.



5. Why are Chavs like slinkies?

They have no real use but it's great to watch one fall down a flight of

stairs.



6. You're in your car and you see a Chav on a bike, why should you try not

to hit him?

It might be your bike.



7. What's the difference between a Chav and a coconut?

One's thick and hairy, the other's a coconut.



8. What's the first question at a Chav quiz night?

What you lookin' at?"



9. How do you get 100 Chavs into a phone box?

Paint three stripes on it.



10. Two Chavs in a car without any music. Who's driving?

The police



11. What do you call a chav with 9 GCSE's?

A liar.



12. What do you call a 30 year old chavette?

Grandma 



13. How many chavs does it take to clean a floor?

None, "That's some uvver fellers job innit."



14. Why did the Chav cross the road?

To start a fight with a random stranger for no reason whatsoever.



15. Two chavs jump off beachy head, who wins?

Society



How true.

regards
Julie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

He He...I really like no.15

Mike


----------

